# Dark Eldar Wracks or Grotesques on GW site



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

On GW site on the Astromican pages there is a sneak peak of what looks like either a wrack or grotesque. There is new models out for June and the back page of May's white dwarf has a suggestion of a void raven release as well.

This is just the picture from the codex used as a full page next month 'Murderous skies: Dark Eldar surge into real space,' Which could just herald more models such as wracks although it does hint towards some kind of vehicle. Make of it what you will.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Is this only on the UK Gamesworkshop website because I can't find it at all. The Astronomican only has it up until March 2011.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Where exactly is it? Could you please provide a link, I can't seem to find it.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Old news. Its on the 'Incomming Dark Eldar' bit.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

The link for those who care : http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...tm_campaign=Feed:+Astronomican+(Astronomican)


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> The link for those who care : http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...tm_campaign=Feed:+Astronomican+(Astronomican)


Oh right, that. That's been around for a while now.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Also that picture in this months WD was from the Razorwing Jetfighter. Which I would rather see as a model since the name sounds cooler.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

When are those models going to be released?


----------



## Tahiri (Feb 28, 2011)

turel2 said:


> When are those models going to be released?


I think, DE second wave is supposed to be in June.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

They will be on available to advance order in rougly 2 weeks time. At least the first half shall be.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Lovely DE stuff


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Not news or rumours, off to General


----------

